# HELP!! PORTED BOX BUILDING



## scribblen247 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 1 10" kicker solo x that i am building a box for to fit into a Infiniti G35 Coupe .. i do have a relative small trunk but i have managed to make an enclosure with a total air space of 4 cu. ft. but now i have no idea how to make the port of my rectangular shaped enclosure... i want a slot port of about 10 inches in height(about the same as sub box's hieght) and the width of about 3 inches. I also need the box ported to 45 hz. My question is what would be my length of the port going inside the box???? I have tried online calculators but i get a number like 4 inches.... that cant be right... any input on the gurus here?????????????????? thanks in advance


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

If the box is already built then I would go round port. Slot would be too much work for a box already built. Also 4 cubic feet is huge for a ten even square one, so the port will be short. Id say a 4 inch diameter port about 1.25-1.5 inches. 45 hz is very very high tuned though. 30hz would be 4 inch diameter and 6.5-7 inches long


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

30 hz would be the way to go unless he is going for competition. This is posted in the SPL section so I'm leaning towards that that's his goal. If SPL is your goal then go for 45 Hz. Model it and see how it graphs out.

I don't think a port 1.25" will work too well. That's barely even a port. you might as well double up the 3/4 inch mdf and drill a hole through it and bam, port. Try downloading winisd and model it.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Austin said:


> 30 hz would be the way to go unless he is going for competition. This is posted in the SPL section so I'm leaning towards that that's his goal. If SPL is your goal then go for 45 Hz. Model it and see how it graphs out.
> 
> I don't think a port 1.25" will work too well. That's barely even a port. you might as well double up the 3/4 inch mdf and drill a hole through it and bam, port. Try downloading winisd and model it.



I was unsure of it too, but I ran it through a few calculators and thats what came up.
To OP: 30 hz would sound good if you had an eq or listen to only rap and heavy bass music, otherwise model it in winisd you wont need 4 cubes for a ten unless spl is your goal.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah that box volume is going to severely limit power handling for that 10. Though I kindly disagree with the others regarding tuning frequency. My sons box is tuned to 45 and extends to 30 in car no problem. In fact on a tl at the windshield it hits 135 and change db at 30 hertz. God love cabin gain!!


----------



## scribblen247 (Sep 20, 2009)

ok well the box isnt built just yet so i am still able to do another design ... remember that it is a Kicker SOLO X... which is a 50 lb sub pushing 2500 RMS...its not the average subwoofer... the sub box specs for this sub in the manual says a ported enclosure is a minimum of 3 cu ft and max of 6 cu ft.. im lookin for a slot port .. remember so what would you say would be the best enclosure in terms of how big and what size slot port?????????????


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

With that much power Id tune it real low. By your choise of sub Id say youd be happy with a 28-30 hz 3-4 cube box. The lows would be crazy as long as you have an amp to push it plus supporting mods for that power. Google the re enclosure calculator and make sure you account for driver displacement. Ive never seen the size of the g35 trunk but you need room for the air to move too


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't tune that down below 35.


----------



## sixgen (Jul 16, 2009)

a quetion on ported enclosures...for example i have a design for a subwoofer enclosure and i want to make it 2 subs instead of 1, do i just double the box volume and use to ports from the 1 sub enclosure design?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

You will need to double the volume and port area to have the same response; however, you will need to re-calculate port length as port tuning is related to box volume and won't come out to equal lengths for same tuning.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

eeehhhh..... when building ported boxes it needs to be done right or else its not going to sound anywhere close to good. I've been doing car audio for almost a decade and I still perfer to have my ported boxes built by reputable builders.

I think a good blend of upper and lower notes would be a 34Hz tuning, lots of bracing and corner pieces for the port turns.


----------

